# Burping Seren!!!



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

My last golden burped a lot...and Maggie does, too, and neither ever had twisted stomach problems. I may be wrong, but, I think twisted stomach is most common in giant breeds (I know danes get it a lot) but, don't quote me on it.


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

Lucy burps alot. I actually encourage her because even though goldens aren't giant breeds they are still on the large side so bloat can be an issue. She always eats very fast and when she was younger I started "burping" her after she ate "just to be sure". It's funny cause she got to where she would eat and when she was done she would come over to me and "assume the position" to be burped. Now that she is older I don't do it as much, she does a good enough job for herself.:


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Marty burps a lot as did Riley, our previous golden. I think they had acid reflux and love to come over and burp in your face and that doesn't smell very nice.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah, Maggie's favorite game is to run over all cute and happy, get in my face, and belch kibble.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

C usually comes to me after a meal and burps. I think its cute and his way of saying thanks.
There have been Goldens on this forum who have died or have been treated for bloat. There is a lot of debate about what causes it but for me I feed a grainless kibble, don't give my golden a lot of water after feeding and no exercise for at least 2 hours after each meal.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank always burps after he eats.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Burps a plenty in my home! My bridge girl Maggie always burped, and now Flirt burps but she makes sure she's right in my face and it sounds like it travels all the way from her feet, it's so robust!!! It's a closed-mouth belch so it's lady-like.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

yep, big time. normally after she eats and is a bit active, she'll start belching. she even cranes her neck so we know when it's coming. what manners.:doh:


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh yeah Ranger is quite the burper. From little quiet ones to big dramatic belches. He always saves his belches for when I've got non-dog people over too. 

I was seeing a non-dog guy (who kept telling me he "liked" dogs, but you could tell he didn't really) for a few weeks and Ranger wandered over to him while he was sitting on my couch. The guy put his head down low to Ranger's while patting him and Ranger was sniffing the guy's chin...then Ranger burped in his face! I was laughing so hard I was crying but the guy wasn't impressed at all. He told me my reaction was "inappropriate" to the situation, then left. Good riddance! I gave Ranger an extra cookie that night.


----------



## murphyluvnlife (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks f/ the replies!! I now feel more comfortable that its a normal thing.


----------

